# What colour is my cat? :)



## Blueberry cheesecake (Aug 31, 2015)

Hi everyone!

I'm wondering if anyone can shed some light on what colour my new kitten is?

I've never seen a colour like her before she is rather unusual

Thanks in advance

Ruby


----------



## QOTN (Jan 3, 2014)

Blueberry cheesecake said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> I'm wondering if anyone can shed some light on what colour my new kitten is?
> 
> ...


I would think she is tortie tabby and white, probably blue.


----------



## smoking guns (Feb 24, 2015)

I agree with QOTN, looks like a lovely blue tortie tabby and white to me! Very cute.


----------



## CATS123 (Oct 6, 2015)

Definitely blue tortie tabby and white


----------



## CanIgoHome (Oct 25, 2008)

All tortie tabby are beautiful


----------

